# Pencil drawing portrait 3



## Codeon (Oct 30, 2015)

again, you can see this drawing being made here: youtube.com/watch?v=q1wz3mIEF4Y

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Love your drawings, but there is no need to spam the forum with your youtube channel...


----------



## Codeon (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks and sorry about the links. It's not really about spamming, it's so people can see how it's done... Unless you have a feature that allows me to upload videos here (which I didn't find), I though I would include the links to the videos... I already have people asking me what I used to draw these, in the video it's quite clear to see. I also didn't find any info about not including links to videos in the FAQ section (maybe I missed it?).

Kind regards,

Codeon


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

FanKi said:


> Love your drawings, but there is no need to spam the forum with your youtube channel...


I don't get it. Why do you call this spamming. It's just a link to a free video showing how it was drawn.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I think I see what you're getting at now Franki. He's sure posted a bunch of these links. Personally, I'm still glad he's doing it. This is exactly the kind of drawings I would like to do so I'll be following the links and watching.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes it is possible to include a video in a post. Here's a link to the thread when we figured out how to do it.


----------



## Steve922 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the pics - AND the vids. I shall be looking up your youtube channel when I get some time.

Lovely work!


----------

